# [solved] dhcp DNS Problem

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines so wie mir scheint banales DNS Problem, welches ich aber nicht gelöst bekomme. Wir haben hier einen SuSE DNS und DHCP Server. Bei einer DHCP Anfrage wird auch dynamisch ein DNS Eintrag gemacht. Alle SuSE Kisten funktionieren nur mein Gentoo Schlepptop will seinen Hostnamen nicht übertragen. In der /etc/hostname steht der hostname drin sagen wir mal 'host1' und in der /etc/dnsdomainname steht die Domäne drin sagen wir mal 'local'. Alles prima ist doch im Prinzip alles oder? Der DHCP Server vergibt mir auch eine Adresse nur kann er keinen DNS Eintrag machen, da er meckert, dass mein laptop keinen Hostnamen sendet. Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## aZZe

Habs auch schon mit pump versucht allerdings bekomme ich immer wieder ein "Operation failed" wenn ich den pump Befehl ausführe. Wie z.B. bei:

pump -i eth0 --status

Hat einer eine Idee?

----------

## think4urs11

na dann übertrag ihn doch mit

Parameter -h (kleines h!) macht dat.

 *man dhcpcd wrote:*   

> -h <hostname>
> 
>               specifies  a  string  used  for  the  hostname option field when
> 
>               dhcpcd sends DHCP messages. Some  DHCP  servers,  notably  those
> ...

 

HTH

T.

----------

## aZZe

Yup hab folgendes in /etc/conf.d/net eingetragen:

dhcpcd_eth0="-d -t 10 -h hostname eth0"

und lüppt! 

Thanx a lot  :Wink: 

----------

